# Heep Needed On This Pocket Watch Please!



## zambrotta11 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Recently my Father inherited multiple items, including this watch, from his Aunt. We have been told that it belonged to his Grandmother but I do not know that for certain.

The watch appears to be swiss made with a 800 silver content. It has the serial number 61431 marked throughout the watch. It is also marked with JH and has a strange mark which I can't make out.

The condition of the watch is not great and I have attempted to clean or repair it in any way.

I would welcome any information that anyone could give me about this watch and if possible could you give me a value.

Regards,

Stephen


----------



## zambrotta11 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## zambrotta11 (Jan 20, 2008)

Any thoughts?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi I am no pocket watch expert, but to me condition is paramount, I dont think I would be shot down too fast if I was to say I wouldnt expect too much in the way of value here, it does look old possibly 1830's,

Cool hands but unless thems diamonds, I wouldnt think in its current state to be worth more than Â£50 to Â£80 silver content,....just guessin tho and I hope its worth more than I reckoned


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Almost... that is an old swiss pocket watch from about the 1870ies in a simple version. The outer case is out of silver, the inner dust cover ist just metal (was a cheap watch). That 'strange mark' in the back lid is a wood grouse, the swiss silver mark.

The movement is a simple ebauche-Movement with a cylinder escapement and only 6 jewels and a solid brass balance wheel.

I guess, this watch was made for export, because on the balance cock are the letters 'F' and 'S' (fast/slow) and not A/R (avance/retard).

The hands are quite pretty, but I think they are only copper and not gold (with glass stones).

Regards, Andreas


----------



## zambrotta11 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks very much for the information. That's what I wanted to know.


----------

